# Titelleiste ändern



## SebiB90 (3. Mrz 2005)

ist es möglich die titelleiste von einem JFrame(JDialog) zuändern?
also andere farbe machen/andere grafik, eingene Buttons...
wenn ja wie?


----------



## mic_checker (3. Mrz 2005)

Andere Grafik:
public void setIconImage(Image image)


----------



## SebiB90 (3. Mrz 2005)

mit grafik meinte ich nicht das icon sondern eine grafik auf die ganze leiste


----------



## Roar (3. Mrz 2005)

setUndecorated(true);
und titelleiste selbst malen oder JRootPane das für dich übernehmen lassen.


----------



## The_S (3. Mrz 2005)

Passt ganz gut zu diesem Thread:

Kann man Buttons in der Titelleiste hinzufügen? Wie z. B. das "?"? Dann müsste ich die Hilfe nämlich nicht immer in meine Maske direkt einbauen


----------



## Roar (3. Mrz 2005)

nein geht nicht außer es selbst zu malen (oder mit jni hahaha)


----------



## SebiB90 (4. Mrz 2005)

kann mir einer erklären wie das mit dem JRootPane geht?
irgendwie versteh ich dat nicht.


----------



## Roar (4. Mrz 2005)

guckst du JRootPane#setWindowDecorationStyle()


----------



## SebiB90 (5. Mrz 2005)

aber damit kann man nur die farbe ändern ich will da aber auch eigene Buttons drauf packen können und text drauf schreiben können
wie geht das?
und geht das auch das man die ecken abrunden kann? wenn ja wie?

_nachtrag:_
falls es auch hilft,ich wollte ein winamp ähnliches design machen, deswegen will/muss ich die titelleiste ändern können.


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2005)

wie schon oben geschrieben: setUndecorated(true) und dann deine titelleiste selber malen oder eigenes LnF oder synth skin schreiben!


----------



## SebiB90 (5. Mrz 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...eigenes LnF oder synth skin schreiben!


wenn ich eLnF´s erstellen könnte würd ich nicht fragen wie das geht
was ist ein synth skin?


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2005)

letzter beitrag: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7714


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Mrz 2005)

Hatte mir das noch nie so angeguckt, aber das Synth-LnF is ja cool


----------

